# Scared Shitless



## PinkPokaDots

Hello everyone! Just a little back story..
I am pregnant with #2, my son is 13 months old. I had severe pre-e with him and ended up being induced to deliver/emergency C-section at 34 weeks after a 2 week hospital stay trying to keep him in until is was no longer safe for me or him. He was in the NICU for 6 days.
I'm not having the easiest pregnancy this time either. Only 13 weeks and my 24 hour urine had protein 260 (over 300 is considered preeclampsia levels), and my spot urine sample had 20 protein in it (all my spot samples with my son were clear- no protein, even when I had pre-e). So far my BP has been ok, but I am on BP meds this pregnancy, I wasn't last time. And I have daily migraines, which I know can also be a big sign of pre-e (was for me last time, but later on at like 30-32 weeks). I really want a normal healthy, term pregnancy with a VBAC but I don't think that's goina happen. I'm just hoping to make it as far as possible. I'm so so scared that this is going to turn into severe early onset pre-e, and I'm going to have this baby barely viable... like a micro preemie. I'm in the military too... so I don't even know how that would work, my maternity leave is only 3 months, and if my micro preemie is still in the NICU, or just came home I don't think I would be able to stay with them :cry:
I see my doc again on October 6th for my 16 week apt, and I'm sure we will discuss my labs/ and where we go from here to hopefully keep pre-e away for awhile. I did start the daily aspirin today, and I've heard that is proven to help prevent pre-e. 
I have my gender ultrasound on October 3rd.... hoping for a girl... 
Any advice from other momma's with hx of multiple pre-e pregnancies.. or micro preemies would be great. At least I know I would be in good hands... they transferred me to the Sacred Heart Children's hospital in Pensacola fl with my son, and they are well equipped and have a great NICU for micro preemies


----------



## Xpecta

Hi, I'm just wondering how you're doing? :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are you doing hun? I know it's been awhile since you posted and I'm sorry I wasn't able to reply to you in your need for support. I hope you are doing well and your baby is ok.


----------

